# Its been asked before but......... BABIES!



## crewdwg16 (Oct 17, 2006)

Well hey everyone! So im checking on my fish and what do i see Fry swimming in the tank! i dont know what ones are breeding since i have 8 RBP's. I cant visually see eggs but i do see a few fry swimming around. I have really no idea what to do i think it will be hard as hell to try to siphon these TINY lil fry out of a 140g tank! Please gimme a hand! thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

siphoning is pretty easy... i take the end off of my gravel vac and just use the hose (6' long or so) and bend a fine fish net to hang in a 5 gal bucket, almost an S shape so the net hangs into the bottom.... start the siphon untill the water reaches the bottom of the net, and then cover the bucket end with your thumb to maintain your siphon... now the tricky part, keep the parents from attacking, aim the hose into the net to capture the fry, let your thumb off and siphon as many as you can from the nest, untill the water level reaches the top of the net .... transfer the fry to the tank, and repeat untill you have captured all the fry you can... this is why its easier to get eggs and wigglers before they start swiming


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

make sure to take the pump off the siphon first if thats the type of vac you have


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

If you can't see the eggs, just syphone into and around the nest area. Most of them will still be in and around the nest within the gravel. Good luck.


----------



## crewdwg16 (Oct 17, 2006)

thats the thing i dont see a nest or anything just fry swimming around the edges of the tank!


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I have no idea what you could possibly do to save that batch of fry, seems lost to me. Is this the first time your reds have bred for you? I ask this because the first time that reds breed, they don't usually have that many eggs the first time around. So, just keep an eye on your tank and try and spot the nest and where they are breeding.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I would forget about the fry you currently have and focus on getting them to breed again or should I say observer your tank on a day to day basis for when they do breed again and they will. The only way to save the fry at the stage you have is to remove all the full size reds and raise the fry in the 140. Only works if you have another big tank already sat up. I wouldn't sweat it though, if you are wanting to raise fry go out and get a 40gallon breeder. Set it up with sponge filters and some uv, well...that's what I run.


----------

